# Tiling In Paphos Area???



## RachelH (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone, Just Want To Know If There Is Much Call For Tiling...hubbie Is Qualified And Good..but Not Sure Work Wise For Him, Looks Like Im Sorted Hairdressing, Hubbie Just Wanted To Know If He Could Get Work.we Know Its Hard To Start And Cost Of Living Is Alot Cheaper Than Uk And Therefor He Knows Not To Charge As Much (as Lived In Spain And Done Similar) . Hope Someone Can Give Us Few Ideas Or Tips Where To Advertise..thanks.


----------



## rita-jason (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello, regarding your hubby and tiling....We have asked a couple of trades people to come and look at our kitchen that needs tiling, and basicly everyone wants to rip every one off! They do not seem to charge a daily, or job rate but rather look at your property and car and see how much they can get away with. One chap wanted 595euros to tile 9sq m of dead flat 3 tile high splashback and wants us to drive and collect spacers, grout etc. My advice would be to charge a reasonable daily rate and do a good job. (a fair days work for a fair days pay) then before you know it he will be run off his feet.
We have property in the UK (buy to let) and we have trades people refurbishing property for us quite a lot and pay IRO £100 per day. I feel that 100euro's per day is reasonable, especially as most people pay in notes!!!
I do not know if this is of help, but it is our view of your situation.

Regards Jason and Rita


----------



## RachelH (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks for that, 100euro per day max is around the figure he was thinking..


----------



## rita-jason (Jul 27, 2008)

*Tiling*



*rach* said:


> thanks for that, 100euro per day max is around the figure he was thinking..


Thats good,if you stick to that then you should be ok,we really need good tradesmen over here. We also need more uk hairdressers-i have just had my highlights done in Paphos(not such a good choice of salon!).If you need any info on buying property when you are ready to come over,you are more than welcome to pick our brains..Regards Rita


----------



## RachelH (Jul 14, 2008)

hiya rita...dare i ask which 1?...lol...im going working for 1..lol


----------



## rita-jason (Jul 27, 2008)

*Hair*



*rach* said:


> hiya rita...dare i ask which 1?...lol...im going working for 1..lol


Hi rach-um..could i have your email address,and then we can talk on there,as i don't really want to be unkind to hairdressers on site for all to see,that wouldn't be very nice,as she was a really nice girl.Tried to give you my own email address,but this site won't allow it yet as we are new to it.<snip>


----------



## Kev&Chrissy (Nov 5, 2009)

*Need to work!*

Hi My name is Kev, My wifr is Chrissy and she is a singet looking to make a mark in Cyprus
We are looking to be out there early next yeat or even before but that is always subject to life!!!! I have owrked in propert maintance for the alst few years at 1 timt having the responsibility for up to 6000 homes under 1 contract! I dont want all that hassle any more but to earn an honest days pay is just what I'm looking for so I can suppoer my wife while she sings! I have thought about sales but I just keep comming back to what I know! anything I would do would be to the standard that i would expect to have in my own home 
SO is there a chance for me in CYPRUS????? I'm still sat here in the Rainy uk kust waitngg for the chance !!!! So what doyou think Please let me know!!!

Kind regards


Kev (Norwich)


rita-jason said:


> Hello, regarding your hubby and tiling....We have asked a couple of trades people to come and look at our kitchen that needs tiling, and basicly everyone wants to rip every one off! They do not seem to charge a daily, or job rate but rather look at your property and car and see how much they can get away with. One chap wanted 595euros to tile 9sq m of dead flat 3 tile high splashback and wants us to drive and collect spacers, grout etc. My advice would be to charge a reasonable daily rate and do a good job. (a fair days work for a fair days pay) then before you know it he will be run off his feet.
> We have property in the UK (buy to let) and we have trades people refurbishing property for us quite a lot and pay IRO £100 per day. I feel that 100euro's per day is reasonable, especially as most people pay in notes!!!
> I do not know if this is of help, but it is our view of your situation.
> 
> Regards Jason and Rita


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

rita-jason said:


> We have property in the UK (buy to let) and we have trades people refurbishing property for us quite a lot and pay IRO £100 per day. I feel that 100euro's per day is reasonable,
> 
> Yes, but there are too many people out there expecting to earn UK wages in Cyprus. You're not paying someone 100 euro per day in Cyprus, are you? You'd be lucky to get that here, 50 Euro a day would be more likely. Only last year a qualified electrician or carpenter could expect around 6 Euro an hour.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Kev&Chrissy said:


> Hi My name is Kev, My wifr is Chrissy and she is a singet looking to make a mark in Cyprus
> We are looking to be out there early next yeat or even before but that is always subject to life!!!! I have owrked in propert maintance for the alst few years at 1 timt having the responsibility for up to 6000 homes under 1 contract! I dont want all that hassle any more but to earn an honest days pay is just what I'm looking for so I can suppoer my wife while she sings! I have thought about sales but I just keep comming back to what I know! anything I would do would be to the standard that i would expect to have in my own home
> SO is there a chance for me in CYPRUS????? I'm still sat here in the Rainy uk kust waitngg for the chance !!!! So what doyou think Please let me know!!!
> 
> ...



Whilst doing what you know is a good thing, there are an awful lot of people in Cyprus, particularly Brit Expats trying to make a living in property management. If you want to work in sales then most employers will want you to be able to speak Greek.

I suggest that, before you make any irrevocable decisions, you come out here and research the area you intend to live and work in. Find out just how many property management companies there are in the area, what the potential market is and how much they are charging. Work out what you will need to set the business up and see if you could live on what is left.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

BabsM said:


> rita-jason said:
> 
> 
> > We have property in the UK (buy to let) and we have trades people refurbishing property for us quite a lot and pay IRO £100 per day. I feel that 100euro's per day is reasonable,
> ...


----------



## Orbit (Jun 28, 2009)

RachelH

Please let me know where you are located when you move, I need a decent hairdresser when I'm over there (still ferrying back and forth at present) and a reasonable tilier is hard to find the world over lol

Building a nework of people I can trust to do a good job and not rip me off.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

rita-jason said:


> I feel that 100euro's per day is reasonable, especially as most people pay in notes!!!
> 
> 
> Regards Jason and Rita



Yes a lot of people pay in notes but the Cyprus government, especially the social insurance office and taxman are now tracking down people who are working and not paying their dues. Anyone who is caught faces huge fines. People have got away with it in the past but if caught they will have to prove how they have managed to live, and it goes back years. The time for ripping off the Cyprus government is coming to an end. Thank god we pay our taxes and social Pheww!!!!!!! I wouldnt fancy a huge fine or time in a Cyprus jail if we couldnt pay it.


----------

